# 45 acres, 4 BR, 2 bath



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

... and just down the hill from Pony!Ville. (south central MO, in the beautiful Ozarks)

This lovely little place up the road is worth more than they're asking. It's habitable, just not finished. I would love it if an HT family who knows how to neighbor bought the place, so I'll post the listing.

http://www.homesandland.com/Real_Estate/MO/City/MacOmb/ListingId/21761512.html#


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

*sigh* Would that I could Pony. Hit me up in 3-5 years though for a place down the road from you, and I'll see if we're sick enough of the desert to leave behind all the work we're doing here. Ugh. Just got the seeds in the mail for Moringa trees to plant for animal feed.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I like that but can't afford to right now. I could transfer work locations and only be forty something miles from work if I moved there. Not too bad. In a few years, I will be looking very heavily over there in Missouri.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

I wish!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

That is an awesome house and property!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish.. I will have to show this the the DW and see what she thinks...
I wonder what types of work are in the area?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Dh is insisting that we "think" about retiring someplace warmer. This translates to finding someplace warmer to work and live cause I sure do not see him ever sitting still. Hmmm, wonder if i could get my kids and to move with me? *sigh* I would LOVE to be down the road from you and Nick! Barter a littler Jersey goods for some goat milk and so on . Oh, the evenings by a fire telling stories........I have got to talk to Dh! I wish it were a better time to sell here. That would be the clincher for us I am sure.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Did it sell? The link isn't working for me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Joshie said:


> Did it sell? The link isn't working for me.


Not that I know of. The link is working for me... 

Hm.
http://www.homesandland.com/Real_Estate/MO/City/MacOmb/ListingId/21761512.html#


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

If you find another like that about 100 miles to the East, let me know.


----------

